# Sketch up Mobile



## ColeyS1 (15 Jul 2014)

Just had the email through saying sketch up mobiles now available to buy $9.99 for both android or iPhone. Could come in handy ! ....


----------



## Brentingby (15 Jul 2014)

It's cool if you need a viewer for SketchUp models to show a client or something.


----------



## marcros (15 Jul 2014)

is it only a viewer or can you create via an iphone? I was planning to start using sketchup over the coming winter, but work have banned us from adding software to their laptops.


----------



## ColeyS1 (15 Jul 2014)

I think its just a viewer, haven't had chance to get it yet. Hopefully it might let you take measurements of the model


----------



## Brentingby (15 Jul 2014)

It is just a viewer. It would be a real pain to drawing anything in SketchUp on an iphone with the tiny screen and relatively large stylus/finger.


----------



## KingBishop (18 Jul 2014)

Yeah only a viewer but a handy little app all the same


----------

